# LED Auto Innenraumbeleuchtung



## killbill (14. März 2012)

Hey,

Ich suche nach einer LED Alternative zu der Standard Innenraumbeleuchtung in einem VW T4 Bus.
Dort ist an der Decke in der Mitte und hinten eine kleine rechteckige Lampe angebracht.
Diese würde ich gerne durch eine LED Alternative, die ich an der Decke befestigen kann austauschen.
Kann ich überhaupt eine LED Lampe so einfach anschließen mit gewöhnlichen Stromkabeln?

Vielen dank schonmal im voraus

mfg killbill


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2012)

LED Leuchten für Kfzs gibt es wie zb hier oder hier. Die sind meist schon vorbereitet für den einfachen Einbau


----------



## killbill (15. März 2012)

ok danke erstmal für die beiden links
ich suche aber eher solche modelle hier:
18-LED-Innenraum Autodach weiße Lampe - silber (DC 12V) -
Da fehlt mir allerdings noch der spezielle schalter, der dauerhaft aus/an und anschalten kann,
wenn die tür offen ist.


----------



## the.hai (15. März 2012)

killbill schrieb:


> Da fehlt mir allerdings noch der spezielle schalter, der dauerhaft aus/an und anschalten kann,
> wenn die tür offen ist.


 
hat dein bus denn jetzte so etwas? wenn ja dann hängste die led lampe einfach anstatt deine alte glühbirne hin und kannst den schalter sowie die verdrahtung behalten. wenn der in der alten lampe eingelassen sein sollte, bauste halt noch nachträglich nen schalter an die led, den du dann eins zu eins wie den alten anklemmst. sollten ja drei stellungen sein, an, aus und an bei tür auf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2012)

Da würde sich so ein Türkontaktschalter anbieten wenn keiner verbaut ist.


----------



## killbill (15. März 2012)

Ja mein Bus hat momentan so einen Schalter, weiß allerdings noch nicht wie genau der dort verbaut ist.
Werde das ganze mal ausbauen und mir dann mal ansehen.
Noch ne frage nebenbei, die Lampe die ich in Post 3 verlinkt habe, 
die kann ich schon als Innenraumbeleuchtung im Auto nutzen oder?
Den Schalter werde ich mir auch mal ansehen, wenn ich den benötigen sollte.
Danke für die Tipps bisher


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2012)

Die kann man nutzen für solche Zwecke, nur ob es schön aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Wenn der Schalter schon verbaut ist dann ist es simpel mit 1 Schraube befestigt. Willst du eine Leuchte ergänzen oder war ev. sogar keine? Wenn alles schon vorhanden ist brauchst du nur die Stromquelle anzapfen.


----------



## killbill (16. März 2012)

Es sind bereits zwei vorhanden, die ich ersetzen möchte.
Ich hab hier noch eine LED Lampe gefunden.
Innenraum geführt Oberlicht weißes Licht -
Was haltet ihr von der?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2012)

Die letzte würde auch gehen, wirkt auch nicht so übertrieben aufgesetzt. Generelle Bedenken könnte die Ausleuchtung aufwerfen, nicht daß das Licht zu punktuell ist


----------

